
Show HN: My First Side Project to Ship – Swatches: Live Color Picker for iOS - anddcam
https://swatchesapp.io/
======
anddcam
Hey HN,

After almost shipping many iOS projects and working on a few for other people
I've finally shipped one!

Swatches is a free color picker for the real world using your iPhone camera.
It gives you common color formats like RGB and Hex and also matches your
Swatch to the nearest Pantone and paint colors. With manual white balance and
exposure control you can get actually get a pretty accurate reading. Swatches
also lets you make and share Palettes super easily.

Can't wait to hear what you think!

